# Native Persimmon Seeds to Trade



## Metalman (Dec 8, 2012)

My wife spotted a mature native persimmon tree on a railroad / state highway ROW that was loaded with fruit. Early one Sunday morning, we identified a place to park, sprint across multiple lane highway, and hike along the ROW to reach the tree and collect some of the "low-hanging fruit".

I have between 300 and 350 good seeds cleaned, some of which I plan to plant to grow root stock for grafting improved persimmon varieties.

This tree is located in Eastern Central Texas near the border of USDA Zone 8a and 8b, at about 325 ft elevation. The amazing thing is that given the location, the tree has reached a mature size, and given the recent low-rain fall periods, the tree set such a heavy crop this year. I believe it must have some good genetics as root stock.

The fruit is typical for native persimmons in this area. I found the most efficient method to clean the seeds was to chew and suck the pulp from the seeds and then spit them out. The pulp is very good when a fruit is ripe.

I would be willing to trade seed-for-seed of PawPaw or Poke Weed.

If interested, please reply and we can work details off-line.

I think I can obtain a lot more seed from this tree is anyone offers an interesting barter.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Just the leaves? Seed ??? Why???


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Paw paws are gone for the year here. May be some laying on the ground, I will check.
Will load you up next year though... (Sept)


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Had some old "fruit" still hanging on trees that has seeds in them if you want them. Thanks, let me know.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You want poke seeds? Seriously????

I might have some yet if the horrid storms that came through haven't blown them all off. I'll check tomorrow and let you know if they are still there.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Got busy, didn't get to check back then. Checked a couple days ago. Dried berries are still hanging on the plants.


----------



## Metalman (Dec 8, 2012)

One of the memories from my childhood is walking the banks of Clear Fork of Brazos on Grandparents farm with Grandmother to gather Poke (a.k.a. poke saldt, or poke weed). 

When prepared properly, poke weed can be a tasty treat. I would like to establish a small plot for personal use. 

I understand that there are folks who would like to eradicate poke weed from planet earth. I just consider them ignorant or our rural heritage.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh I know of it's heritage and the medicinal value. I have no desire to eliminate it from the earth. Just wondered if it really was poke that you wanted. Seems like it grows everywhere.

I'll check tomorrow and see what I come up with. The birds are very fond of the berries too.


----------



## Metalman (Dec 8, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> Oh I know of it's heritage and the medicinal value. I have no desire to eliminate it from the earth. Just wondered if it really was poke that you wanted. Seems like it grows everywhere.
> 
> I'll check tomorrow and see what I come up with. The birds are very fond of the berries too.


In the area where I was reared, Poke was a popular spring-time food, I presume because 65 years ago in rural Texas, fresh produce was much less available than now.

The prolonged drought of 1950-1956 caused loss of many plants and trees along river and creek banks. Poke was almost lost in that area, and many of the wild plum thickets vanished.

In the mid 1980s, my parents established a small plot of poke in a family orchard on the quarter section Mom inherited from her Dad. Most of the poke was given to a relative who relished it.

Now Uncle Alfred is gone as is my Dad. That poke plot has been loss due to plowing Mom arranged to keep the orchard someone accessible.

My wife and I have 10 acres in Robertson County, Texas, where I hope to establish a number of heritage plants. A popular regional ice cream brand in this area is Blue Bell - their tag line for TV ads was "We eat all we can and sell the rest."

We hope to follow the Blue Bell motto, except I would not dare to sell poke weed to anyone because of the care that is required in preparation for table use. Of course, those who prepare and consume poke likely know that is can be an effective substitute for some of the pills highly advertised for "irregularity."


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I cut several berry bunches off the plant this afternoon. I'll let you know when I get the seeds separated and packaged.


----------

